# Red mite problem! Please help



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have used so many products on this coop and still millions of mites! I will go through each attack! 
Attack 1 Wednesday last week: Used soapy water, spray and Diatom! Duration 2 Hours.

Attack 2 - The next day: Used mite spray. Duration 45 Minutes.

Attack 3- Today - Used: Jet wash, Mite spray, Diatom and another mite spray! Duration 4 hours

Attack 4: 3 Hours later Smoke bombs! Duration 2 Hours!

Total cost on mite products today - £52

Please help they are still not dying


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is in the mite spray? 

Careful with what you're doing. The birds are depleted by the mites, too many chemicals can be really hard on them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe try something for plants with mites? I think many chemicals are safe if you let them dry.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Get some Permethrin II concentrated spray(sp?).You mix it up and spray both the flock and their bedding.It is not expensive and with a liquid spray,you have more control as to where the product goes.I use it for other things,too,like ants/flies.I gave some to my son because his house and car are infested with fleas and my DIL is getting ate up with huge welts.They sprayed the car at night and left it closed and DIL said she didn't get bit once on the way to work the next day.It leaves a residue that keeps working up to 30 days.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Get some Permethrin II concentrated spray(sp?).You mix it up and spray both the flock and their bedding.It is not expensive and with a liquid spray,you have more control as to where the product goes.I use it for other things,too,like ants/flies.I gave some to my son because his house and car are infested with fleas and my DIL is getting ate up with huge welts.They sprayed the car at night and left it closed and DIL said she didn't get bit once on the way to work the next day.It leaves a residue that keeps working up to 30 days.


This is good stuff! It's what we used and haven't had any problems since. At least 6 or 8 months ago.


----------

